# GT Brasil vs USA NBA TV 8AM Tuesday



## Diable

<TABLE class=text cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="99%" border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD class=roster-text width="14%" bgColor=#cccccc>Aug. 8
8 p.m.​</TD><TD width="51%" bgColor=#cccccc>*China Basketball Challenge*
*USA vs. Brazil*​</TD><TD class=roster-text width="18%" bgColor=#cccccc>Guangzhou Gymnasium,
Guangzhou, China​</TD><TD width="17%" bgColor=#cccccc>*NBATV*_
8 am ET_​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

I guess I will have to miss this one or dl off the internet since I don't have NBA TV.I really don't know anything about Brazil,but I assume that Team USA might experiment a little less in this game and start trying to set up more formal rotations.Personally the only big problem I have with things so far is that I think the team needs more structure on offense.I don't guess that there will be much discussion of this game since NBA TV reaches so few homes and because the game will be on at 8AM on the East Coast and I suppose 5AM on the West Coast


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Here's what Coach K said about the substitution patterns:


> We just chose for the first two games to split our team up so we could see different combinations. That's not necessarily how we are going to do it in the future, but these first two games and maybe even for tomorrow's game, we would do the same thing.


http://usabasketball.com/seniormen/2006/06_mwc_exhibition_game2_quotes.html


----------



## ¹²³

I am watching it. A nice game in the first quarter.


----------



## ¹²³

Brazil - 27
USA - 40 

6:18 - 2nd Qrt


----------



## futuristxen

Just started watching. Anyone want to summarize the first two quarters?

I think Brazil is a sleeper team to medal in the WC. They get overlooked a lot, but when you look at their team, they are as talented as anyone.


----------



## futuristxen

Melo injured!
Ut-oh!

Hyperextended knee, won't return.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Ok. Looks like this team has their mind on Melo. Get back to the game guys! They're only up by 5 right now.


----------



## futuristxen

Anderson is playing awesome!
Kid is going to be a superstar very soon. The playoffs were his coming out party. Look at him doing everything out there. The Cavs need to hook him up with some high post plays with Lebron next season.

Barbosa and Anderson are basically running the two man game, and the zone is shutting a cold USA team down.

Looks like it's going to be a game.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Oh no!!! Brazil has the lead!


----------



## futuristxen

We got a game!

Unfortunately they are going to get ripped for this game by the ignorant US sports media.


----------



## kisstherim

Brazil leads by 2! What if they added Nene to their roster?


----------



## ¹²³

Anderson is amazing.


----------



## futuristxen

kisstherim said:


> Brazil leads by 2! What if they added Nene to their roster?


Nene wouldn't make Brazil better. Because Splitter and Anderson are better players. It would add depth I guess.


----------



## futuristxen

Didja see that sick pass!?

Left handed, one handed from a post entry!

Anderson is the man!


----------



## orhe

varejao is the ****~ he pawns all the frontcourt players of USA

have you been wondering how incredibly small the damn frontcourt is?
aside from brad miller you have a couple of 6-8+ guys (howard, brand)
and you can't even trust miller for his rebounding and defense


----------



## girllovesthegame

Hinrich for 3! Gives USA the 1pt lead after the 3rd.


----------



## futuristxen

This is an awesome game. Both teams are going after it. I know we have to blow everyone out by a million points or we are failures, but this is a fun game to watch. Neither team is really playing poorly.


----------



## futuristxen

orhe said:


> varejao is the ****~ he pawns all the frontcourt players of USA
> 
> have you been wondering how incredibly small the damn frontcourt is?
> aside from brad miller you have a couple of 6-8+ guys (howard, brand)
> and you can't even trust miller for his rebounding and defense


Howard is actually 6-11, so is Bosh. Jamison and Brand are the only undersized big men we have, but Brand has the wingspan of a freak.

Anderson just has that rodmanesque nose for the ball. He knows where the ball is going before anyone else on the floor, and he uses it to get steals, assists, and rebounds.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Beginning of the 4th. Carmelo was having a great game before his injury. 14pts. in the 1st quarter, 16 for the 1st half. This team will have to work hard to win this game.


----------



## futuristxen

I think Lebron was going to take this game off and let Melo do his thing, and now he's not in rhythm. Where's Wade?


----------



## rwj333

Could we have score updates, please?


----------



## girllovesthegame

futuristxen said:


> I think Lebron was going to take this game off and let Melo do his thing, and now he's not in rhythm. *Where's Wade*?


This is what I'm wondering as well.


----------



## rwj333

Also, who was in during Brazil's 16-0 run?


----------



## ChiBron

rwj333 said:


> Could we have score updates, please?


Yes, please...


----------



## girllovesthegame

rwj333 said:


> Could we have score updates, please?


7:47 left in the 4th. Tied at 74.


----------



## ¹²³

It's a good thing that USA got a real test before the WC. They will have some time to digest this game and will make the athletes, the fans and the media understand that USA WON'T win every game by a huge difference.


----------



## futuristxen

Brazil up 78-76.

Hirnich puts US up 1!


----------



## girllovesthegame

Hinrich for 3. USA up 1. Foul on Hinrich.


----------



## futuristxen

They said Wade was hurt, that's why he's not playing.

Yippie. Just what we need. Wade AND Anthony out.


----------



## ChiBron

What players are on the floor right now?


----------



## ¹²³

Brazil 80
USA 79

5:11


----------



## girllovesthegame

SPMJ said:


> What players are on the floor right now?


Arenas
Hinrich
Miller
James
Brand

5:00 left. Brazil up by 3. Timeout by Coach K.


----------



## futuristxen

Brazil up 3. Four minutes left in the 4th.

This is just the kind of game we needed going into the WC. This is the first team that has played Zone on us the whole time.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Did Lebron just shoot an airball? Brand with the block!


----------



## ¹²³

'Bron is disapointing me a bit in this game.

It's not the air ball. 

He should be doing his stuff.


----------



## orhe

futuristxen said:


> Howard is actually 6-11, so is Bosh. Jamison and Brand are the only undersized big men we have, but Brand has the wingspan of a freak.
> 
> Anderson just has that rodmanesque nose for the ball. He knows where the ball is going before anyone else on the floor, and he uses it to get steals, assists, and rebounds.


No... Howard is smaller than Hedo Turkuglo who is roughly 6-10 - 6-11... so he might be 6-9 to 6:10


----------



## futuristxen

Lebron is in his summer vacation mode.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Brazil 82
USA 81

4:09 left.


----------



## ChiBron

Whose playing well on the US Team?


----------



## Diable

This sucks I can't find a broadband feed anywhere.I thought NBA.com braodband would have it on.


----------



## ¹²³

Brazilians really need a good WC, cause the basketball state in that country is a mess right now. I just don't know how they keep producing talents.


----------



## futuristxen

orhe said:


> No... Howard is smaller than Hedo Turkuglo who is roughly 6-10 - 6-11... so he might be 6-9 to 6:10


According to NBA.com Howard is 6-11. He looks 6-11 to me on the court.
Turkulu is actually an inch shorter than Howard according to NBA.com. I thought he looked smaller than Dwight on the court as well.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Arenas misses both free throws!!


----------



## ChiBron

girllovesthegame said:


> Arenas misses both free throws!!


Deja Vu


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Brand fouled...will shoot 2


----------



## ChiBron

Score?


----------



## futuristxen

SPMJ said:


> Whose playing well on the US Team?


Hinrich and Miller.


----------



## futuristxen

US 84 Bra 82


----------



## ¹²³

Brazil 82
USA 84

2:48


----------



## Wade2Bosh

US takes lead 84-82. Hinrich hit 2 free throws on an intentional foul...Brand hit 1-2.


----------



## girllovesthegame

USA 84
Brasil 82

2:40 left.


----------



## ¹²³

It's a FT game for USA.


----------



## ¹²³

This referrees are a joke.


----------



## futuristxen

Brazil is losing composure.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Now on the floor

Paul
Johnson
James
Brand
Hinrich

USA 85
Brz 82

2:23 left.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I think Varejao fouled out.

Hinrich at the line. Usa leads 87-82.


----------



## futuristxen

¹²³ said:


> This referrees are a joke.


Agreed, though Brazil isn't helping their cause. They kind of lost their head.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Hinrich shooting technical free throws

USA 87
Brz 82


----------



## girllovesthegame

D*mn I wish Hinrich would've made that 3!

USA 87
Brz 84

1:35 left.


----------



## ¹²³

futuristxen said:


> Agreed, though Brazil isn't helping their cause. They kind of lost their head.


Yeah. I agree as well.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Joe misses!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Another missed 3 by the US. 
Brazil scores. 87-86


----------



## ¹²³

Chineses are cheering for Brazil. Nice.


----------



## girllovesthegame

USA only up by 1!! 48 seconds left. 

USA had a 14pt lead at halftime and Brasil came out with a 16-0 run.


----------



## futuristxen

Bron with the HUGE shot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Finally Lebron scores. 89-86

BIG block by Brand. 

USA going to the line for 2


----------



## rwj333

Jesus this game is tense.


----------



## ¹²³

USA 86
Brazil 89

20 seconds.


----------



## futuristxen

I hope this goes to overtime.


----------



## ¹²³

It's over.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Lebron with the basket!!!! USA up by 3. Paul at the free throw line. Misses both free throws!!!!

USA 89
Brz 86


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Brazil turnover. USA ball. Joe Johnson going to the line for 2 with 3.4 seconds left


----------



## CSILASVEGAS

AND ITS OVER! USA! USA! USA! This one will teach then tons of lessons and bring them back to earth. Hey, Melo and Wde are out. its ok..


----------



## futuristxen

What was Brazil doing at the end? They should have gone quick. And the fouled.

Brazil showed their youth in this game. They got out of control, started fouling, getting techs, and turnovers. This will be an excellent team as they get older and get more composure.

Anderson was the best player on the floor today though.


----------



## girllovesthegame

USA wins!!

USA 90
Brz 86


----------



## ¹²³

Nice game.

Congrats to the brazilian guys. They deserve props.


----------



## ChiBron

Coach K needs to get working on Team USA's offense. We can't just rely on the press to get easy scores.


----------



## futuristxen

This was a good game for Team USA. Lots of stuff for Coach K to work on. It's our first look at a good zone, so you knew it was going to be rough. Hopefully the next time we'll do a better job of attacking.

Tough loss for Brazil though.


----------



## futuristxen

SPMJ said:


> Coach K needs to get working on Team USA's offense. We can't just rely on the press to get easy scores.


Posting up might not be a bad idea occasionally. Especially when they have a 6-1 guy on Lebron or Melo.


----------



## technologic

How serious are the injuries to Wade and Anthony?


----------



## girllovesthegame

technologic said:


> How serious are the injuries to Wade and Anthony?


Not sure yet. Hopefully nothing too serious. Hopefully they'll be ready for this weekend against Lithuania.


----------



## kisstherim

¹²³ said:


> Chineses are cheering for Brazil. Nice.


because of those BS calls near the end of the game


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody

Man.. we could have used a few more big guys after AV and Splitter fouled out..

Also what's the matter with all the walking!? Run you *****es!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

Great game.. boosts our morale for the WC.. USA is not the monster that everyone was thinking.. Victories against Puerto Rico and China were deceiving.


----------



## K-Dub

Anthony has a hyperextended knee. What injury does Wade have?


----------



## kisstherim

who has seen how Wade got injuried?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

kisstherim said:


> who has seen how Wade got injuried?


I think Wade may have fouled out


----------



## futuristxen

Rafaelaraujotody said:


> Great game.. boosts our morale for the WC.. USA is not the monster that everyone was thinking.. Victories against Puerto Rico and China were deceiving.


I think Brazil is just better than people think. The region they play in is nigh impossible to get out of. Puerto Rico, Argentina, and USA make things very difficult. Hell, even Canada is decent.

Brazil is going to suprise people. Their problem is just that they seem unorganized. The hustle that gets them in the game kills them in tight situations.


----------



## futuristxen

wade2shaq said:


> I think Wade may have fouled out


They said he had a band-aid over his eye, but nobody really knew why he was out. Just that he was. He didn't play the entire second half, or the end of the second quarter. I didn't start watching the game until Melo's injury, so Wade was already gone by then.

I doubt it's anything too bad for Wade though.


----------



## KrispyKreme23

Any box scores available yet? Sounds like a good game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

That cut happened at the end of the 1st half. Wade started the 2nd half but got two quick fouls. The 2nd foul was on the offensive end and after that call, he was hit with a tech by the NBA official.

So thats why I dont think it had anything to do with an injury. Maybe he was disciplined for receiving the tech


----------



## ChiBron

Did Bosh struggle again tonight? He's probably been the least impressive player so far.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

SPMJ said:


> Did Bosh struggle again tonight? He's probably been the least impressive player so far.


He didnt impress or disappoint.

What was telling was the fact that Bruce Bowen didnt play and that Gilbert Arenas did not play in the 1st half and only played in the 2nd half because of the injury to Melo and whatever happened to Wade.

It looked like had Wade and Melo been available for the 2nd half that Arenas would not have played either.


----------



## BootyKing

How was Barbosa? Interested in how he is playing.


----------



## rwj333

I only watched 1 minute of the 3rd quarter and all of the 4th, but I agree that Arenas did not look good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

BootyKing said:


> How was Barbosa? Interested in how he is playing.


He played very well in the 1st half but I don't think he played much in the 2nd half.


----------



## MagnusPinus

Usa won thx to the technical fouls..that were a little generous by the refs..maybe now they don't feel invincible anymore.. ah..there are better teams than Brasil in the world.. :biggrin:


----------



## rwj333

MagnusPinus said:


> Usa won thx to the technical fouls..that were a little generous by the refs..maybe now they don't feel invincible anymore.. ah..there are better teams than Brasil in the world.. :biggrin:


That, and Brazil committed about 4 unexcuseable turnovers in the 2 minutes. I agree the fouls played a huge part, but Brazil still had a legitimate chance to win, and couldn't.


----------



## BigMac

the usa team looked alittle tired also.


----------



## ¹²³

MagnusPinus said:


> .. ah..there are better teams than Brasil in the world.. :biggrin:


Yeah, but Brazil is really improving and I won't be surprised if they finish in the top 5 in this WC.

This generation is young and very talented. I see a bright future for them.


----------



## technologic

Wow, Wade rarely fouls out.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Any box scores available yet?


----------



## LegoHat

BootyKing said:


> How was Barbosa? Interested in how he is playing.


Barbosa had 14 points. 

Varejao with 11 points and 16 rebounds. He is just everywhere on the court.


----------



## kzero

Hm. Very disappointed with the US. Props to Brazil though.


----------



## HB

Saw the highlights right now, and probably will catch the game later on today. This team hasnt really impressed me, even with their blow out wins. There is just something about them I cant place my hand on. And I still they havent addressed their outside shooting woes.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

kzero said:


> Hm. Very disappointed with the US. Props to Brazil though.


 I imagine the media saying this when they hear about this game, but without the props to BrazilWe're going to be hearing, " they've could have done better if they had a shooter".


----------



## rogue_nine82

Great game by Brasil.

All in all though, it was great to have the team tried this early in the competition. The last thing we want is 50+ point blowouts in the exhibition games so we get over confident for the tourney when it starts.


----------



## girllovesthegame

rogue_nine82 said:


> Great game by Brasil.
> 
> All in all though, it was great to have the team tried this early in the competition. The last thing we want is 50+ point blowouts in the exhibition games so we get over confident for the tourney when it starts.



I agree.


----------



## Ron Mexico

they're going to hear it from the media today, unfairly 


its hard to imagine peole actually play ball outside the U.S. (sarcasm)


----------



## Dee-Zy

Was Araujo on the brazil roster?

Did he play?


----------



## Air Fly

Thats my Brazilian team right there. Props, showed the US that they're hyped up for nothing.

Great game. Now that was a real competition not Rico or China.


----------



## VincentVega

Any news on Melo?


----------



## Sad Mafioso

USA reminds me of Brazil prior to the World Cup. Picking "weak" opponents to raise the moral of the team. Let's face it, neither Puerto Rico, China nor Brazil will be on the podium at the end. That's not to take anything away from them, but they just aren't on the elite level of international basketball. 

Now if Brazil can get US into trouble I can't imagine a team with a rotation like Greece, Spain or Argentina.

PS: Just a reminder, the refs for the WC are going to be assigned by FIBA. There isn't going to be any bias pro America like in this friendly match.


----------



## jazzy1

Lets be real this isn't the DREAM TEAM all games weren't gonna be blow-outs heck with the way w've been losing internationally lately this should hardly be a surprise. This game could have been a cakewalk had melo not been hurt which is a real dilema. 

Melo is our best half court scorer, when you combine his ability to shoot it from deep and in the mid range. He can face up and bust zones. 

Without him it makes our offense alittle stagnant when we don't get transition baskets, Wade's shot comes and goes as does Lebron in the halfcourt. 

Another concern is our lack of real size inside as far as shot blocking is concerened. Brand blocks shots but is small and fouls alot, Bosh is thin, and Howard inexperienced. If we don't ontain the ball there could be problems. 

I still think this team is gonna win the gold medal quite easily with a tough game here and there and we'll blow some of those supposedly good teams out like Argentina and Spain , could be all about the match-ups.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

I knew eventually that some team would expose us. I thought they would wait until the actually tournament to show the zone to team USA. This group is like an AAU team. Run run run run run run dunk full court press. When it's time to shoot jumpers against the zone, we're screwed. What does it take to get a consistent jumpshooter in the states? There is nothing uglier than a group full of bricklayers. Let's hope our streak shooters catch fire and never lose it.


----------



## Rockets111

how did battier do????


----------



## mizenkay

box score

:usa:


----------



## Diable

Wade just can't stay out of the way of the FIBA refs.It's like they have a contract out on him.DQ'ed in 10 minutes of PT


----------



## SianTao

Diable said:


> Wade just can't stay out of the way of the FIBA refs.It's like they have a contract out on him.DQ'ed in 10 minutes of PT


Let's see:
"Officials: Ma Lijuan; *Bill Kennedy*; Yang Maogony;"


----------



## HallOfFamer

I didnt get to see the game, but did fatigue seem to bother the US team? If so, I expect them to play Lithuania much better after 5 days of rest, though they won't be without 'Melo. But from what I've read we could really use Kobe, Ray Allen, or Redd right about now to knock down that consistent perimeter shot.


----------



## TM

Air Fly said:


> Thats my Brazilian team right there. Props, showed the US that they're hyped up for nothing.


The US didn't have one of their 3 best players for half the game, and your team still lost. Stop talking trash. It's their 3rd game for goodness sakes. Is this Brazil's their game as a national team?


----------



## futuristxen

I really enjoyed the game. I wish people would get over the whole USA has to blow everyone out by 50 points every game. We're not ahead of the rest of the world like that. We CAN blow a team out. But the rest of the world is caught up. I don't know how many times this has to happen for people to acknowledge that getting the championship is now an accomplishment not an entitlment.

If we win the title people should act like Team USA actually achieved something, instead of **** talking the competition. The competition is there. Basketball, moreso than anyother sport can be influenced by fewer players. We may have the best 12 players, but it only takes two guys on the other side to get hot.

Though it might have been interesting to see the result of this game had Melo and Wade not gone out so early.

And seriously, stop talking like Brazil is a crap team. That's just because none of you actually have watched Verejao extensively. You think he's a Mark Madsen 'hustle player'. When he's really on his way to stardom. He was the second best player for the Cavs in the playoffs. And that should continue for awhile now. Dude is amazing. Both in the NBA and in the international game. The Cavs have only seen the tip of the iceburg in terms of his skill.


----------



## maradro

Damn it brazil, you're not supposed to show them the zone until it counts!!! just lay down and let their egos balloon!!!!


----------



## mizenkay

USA-Brazil Post Game Quotes


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> *COACH KRZYZEWSKI *
> *Opening comment:*
> Look at all the adversity that we faced. Carmelo gets hurt, Dwyane plays about, I don't know how many minutes, but he was out of the ball game. LeBron was having his worst offensive night. A little bit of chaos there, especially for a team that's only been together for a short period of time. Guys stepped up. Joe did. I thought Kirk Hinrich really stepped up. Our big guys, Elton and Brad Miller, also gave us some stability. But our guys made big plays down the end, they made winning plays and that was the story of the basketball game.
> 
> *On Brazil: *
> You have to give a lot of credit to Brazil. They are an experienced team. Welcome to international basketball. That's the way it is.
> 
> 
> *On winning a close game: *
> I'm not sure you are going to blow out people. That's the thing we have to understand. These teams play this brand of basketball very well. If we're playing our brand of basketball, it's a little bit 'different. The calls are different, just everything. It's a different basketball game. They are more familiar with it and therefore no matter what the situation is, they're comfortable in it. We're learning to get comfort and I think playing in a game like that helps us immensely.
> 
> 
> *On the game: *
> It's a game of a lot of adversity for both teams. For them, Barbosa was in foul trouble. For us, Carmelo Anthony got hurt and was out. Dwyane Wade was in foul trouble and left the game. It was a game of adversities. I thought both teams handled them pretty well. I'm proud of our guys. They made winning plays, especially that great defensive play at the end.





> *CARMELO ANTHONY*
> *On the injury:*
> It's doing good. I'm icing it and get a couple of days of rehab and I'll be back. It hurts a little bit, it's a little bit sore right now, but a couple of days of rest and I'll be back.
> 
> 
> *On what he did after the injury: *
> I came back out to the court and sat on the bench, giving my team support even though I couldn't be out there with them.
> 
> *On the next game: *
> I'm hoping to play Sunday and hopefully I'll be back on the court on Sunday.


...


----------



## maradro

Its getting better, but there are still some silly remarks from USA players...

Battier basically implying that china and puerto rico played scared, Lebron saying Brazil has future pros (I understand he meant NBA players, but still)


----------



## kzero

I just saw the highlights and boxscore and the rebounds were really lopsided. For those who watched the game, what happened there?


----------



## Pioneer10

kzero said:


> I just saw the highlights and boxscore and the rebounds were really lopsided. For those who watched the game, what happened there?


 Anderson Varjeo is a way better rebounder then anyone on the current American team that's what happened.


----------

